# Lake Hartwell March 7



## UpSouth811 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lake Hartwell 
March 7
Big 20 Format
Blast off @ 6pm
Weigh in 3am
Broyles landing

$60 for members
$80 nonmembers
Up to 4 man teams


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 28, 2015)

We may have to come shoot with yall again.  Wheres it out of this time?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Feb 28, 2015)

Broyles. Come on out.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone got a open spot?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 2, 2015)

Get on our fb page and post it. Someone may have a spot. Upstate bowfishing


----------



## huntmore (Mar 2, 2015)

80 per person or boat


----------



## Burton (Mar 3, 2015)

$80 per boat.  Up to 4 people per boat.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yup 80 per boat. And 4 ppl


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Count Team "Just Shoot It " in.


----------



## killersiverb (Mar 4, 2015)

How does the big 20 format work?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Weigh in the biggest 20 (carp, gar, catfish) you shoot.  The most weight wins.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks like we going to have a good turnout. Should be plenty of fish out to shoot


----------



## killersiverb (Mar 5, 2015)

Thats sounds awsome count us ga boys in!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 5, 2015)

Come on. Should be a good time. I'll be doing all the sign ups


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 8, 2015)

How'd it go?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 8, 2015)

First off I want to thank all the teams that came out and made this a great event. There were a lot of good weights and numbers brought to the table.

Results are as follows:

1st Spawn On.....193.4
2nd Steady Stickin.....161.6
3rd Killin & Reelin.....150.8
4th Ghetto.....149.7
5th John Hood.....133.6
6th Carolina Stickers.....131.4
7th Just Shoot It.....118.2
8th Midnight Madness.....95.7
9th Big Chief.....94.1
10th Night Lite.....90.8
11th Broad River Back Stabbers.....89.7
12th Midnight Stalkers.....87.1
13th Rizz Outdoors.....16.1
DNW - NFA, Aquatic Archery, Headhunters

Big fish- Spawn On.....20.3 Flathead
Numbers Side Pot- Steady Stickin.....120

Club Big Fish:
1st Ghetto.....14.8
2nd Killin & Reelin.....11.9
3rd Carolina Stickers.....9.7


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the update.  We had a blast.


----------

